# Just wanted to share a picture



## Tmaxson (Nov 12, 2012)

I took this picture this weekend and wanted to share.  It's the top of my road and everyday when I come home from work and turn onto my road I get a total sense of calm as I see this sight no matter what season so I just need to take a picture to preserve the moment.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2012)

Beautiful T! It would be nice to see the same picture through all the different seasons. Winter snow, or ice would make for a great pic, but then again who wants snow, or worse, ice!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 12, 2012)

Beautiful! I know what you mean by the view calms you...we have the same kinda feeling when we look out into our 'back yard'....the yard, pasture and trees! LOVE it...it's almost like living at camp!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 12, 2012)

That's a great picture. I love the colors of the tree leaves but then the nice long road in front of you with the fence out in the distance. Great picture.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 12, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 12, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Tmaxson (Nov 12, 2012)

Southern:  I do have similar however not the same exact place with snow






Thank you all, I thought it was a view worth sharing.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 12, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh  T,  I remember that snow! That is just as beautiful as the fall shot! My pyrs and GSD oh yeah, the human kids too  , would have loved sledding there! 

You've seen the place, animals and their poop have taken over!

Not as fun here with chicken poop getting rolled into the snowman!  If we get snow this year we are heading to the neighbors!
What are adopted grandchildren for?


----------



## sophie valencia (Nov 15, 2012)

Definitely a lovely sight in any season. You are really lucky to see such view everyday.


----------



## greybeard (Nov 15, 2012)

Get ready tho--both NOAA and Farmer's Amanac sez the far East side of the country gonna have a rough time this winter.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/post/farmers-almanacs-predict-cold-winter-for-east-warm-weather-in-the-west/2012/09/26/cfb6f4ec-07fc-11e2-a10c-fa5a255a9258_blog.html]2012 farmers

Well, actually, NOAA isn't sticking their necks out this year after losing to Farmer's for the last 2 years in my area anyway--basically says "flip a coin" for 2012.
http://www.weather.com/news/weather-winter/noaa-winter-outlook-20121018?pageno=2


----------



## Harbisgirl (Nov 15, 2012)

I dunno, I live in California and it is much colder, much earlier this year. It snowed last week 3 days in a row (didn't stick though) and that is very unusual. We were expecting though because the warm weather was lasting too long - that usually means that it's going to switch to winter overnight and hit hard. And it did. It was almost 80 degrees last tuesday and then snowing on Thursday. 

I take clue's from the critters.The animals fur grew bushier and earlier than usual this year so personally I predict a colder winter than usual. But who knows!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful pic. I feel the same way when I turn into my driveway. BLESSED


----------

